# Fax error codes



## buccineer1 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have bought a HP Photosmart 2610 All-in-one:
My problem is receiving & transmitting. The error is in communications, error code is 420*. HP says this is what the code means. A handshaking error has occured at some point in the process from the fax that originated the fax. What in the world does this mean??? I've tried everything in the trouble shooting manuel...new 2-wire phone lines...DSL filter to wall jack...installed and reinstalled software...
The scanner, copier and the printer work fine. I'm at a loss as to what to do next. Any help would be apperciate.


----------

